
Ask HN: What you need to know to become a CTO? - mwarcholinski
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17eBWH-n4-Ap8_S59gpTKnWPLJDinbdw5Z1mFnkUcZSo/edit#gid=0
======
mwarcholinski
Of course, there is nothing more valuable than real experience, but there is a
ton of useful resources over the internet to help to become a CTO. Let's
create together an amazing list of resources (blog posts, books,
presentations, videos etc.) to help others to become a CTO/Technical Leader in
a startup/company.

Please add your resources in comments or directly in google sheet --->
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17eBWH-n4-Ap8_S59gpTK...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17eBWH-n4-Ap8_S59gpTKnWPLJDinbdw5Z1mFnkUcZSo/edit#gid=0)

